# Vodafone EasyBox 802



## AcidBurn2079 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab mir bei Arcor (Vodafone) ne Easy Box 802 bestellt. Ob die nun gut oder schlechte ist mag dahin gestellt sein.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Box ins Arbeitszimmer stellen, Entfernung zur Telefondose ist etwa 10m. Nun hab ich das Problem das nur ein ca. 3m Kabel (TAE auf RJ45) dabei war. Welche Möglichkeit gibt’s sie nun doch ins Arbeitszimmer zu bekommen???

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (6. Juli 2009)

Es gibt Adapter die auf beiden Seiten eine RJ45 Buchse haben, damit könntest du mit einem normalen Patchkabel verlängern.


----------



## midnight (7. Juli 2009)

Oder dir einfach ein paar Meter TAE-Kabel kaufen. 10m können nicht die Welt kosten.

so far


----------



## AcidBurn2079 (8. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Vorschläge.
@midnight: mit nem TAE Kabel ging es nicht, da eine Seite ein RJ45 Stecker braucht.

Hab jetzt einfach ne neu Telefonleitung ins Arbeitszimmer verlegt. KLappt prima. Aufwand der gleiche wie mit nem Patchkabel.


----------



## midnight (8. Juli 2009)

AcidBurn2079 schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorschläge.
> @midnight: mit nem TAE Kabel ging es nicht, da eine Seite ein RJ45 Stecker braucht.



Oh, das muss ich überlesen haben oO

Naja gut, Problem gelöst würde ich sagen.

so far


----------



## Master_Nox (27. Dezember 2009)

*EasyBox 802*

hi an alle ich hab ne easybox 802 und will mein nat beim spiel modern warfare öffnen aber wie 

ps: bin neu hier also keine ahnung von fach wörtern wie nat,....


----------



## Sash (27. Dezember 2009)

geb mal im internet explorer easy.box ein, name ist root und pw 123456.
dann bist du direkt auf dem router und kannst ports freigeben, stell aber nix um wo du dir nicht sicher bist, sonst funzt gar nichts mehr. du mußt den ports eine ip zuweisen, die deines rechner die er von der box bekommen hat.


----------



## Master_Nox (9. Januar 2010)

ok und dan ich habe keine ahnung was ich machen soll, und habe angst das ich irgend etwas falschens mache so das vieren hacker... zugrif auf mein pc haben hilfeeeeeeee


----------

